
Ask HN: How to Automate Processing of Emails? - chaoxu
The simplest idea is:
1. Whenever I receive an email, some script should be ran.
2. The script takes the email as the input. It can do anything, for example parse the information and categorize it and store it somewhere else.
3. The script then move the email to different folders (for example: processed, error-occurred).<p>I&#x27;m using this to sort through hundreds of amazon shipping emails, and I know
sometimes the processing of the email might fail, so I need to read a few manually.<p>Looking around I don&#x27;t see any tools making this easy.
======
neximo64
You can use gmail + a forward to cloudmailin + trigger an aws lambda running a
simple script.

Alternatively you could have it direct to cloudmailin if your usage is a bit
different.

~~~
chaoxu
Thank you this is exactly what I need!

